# super long beak- clip or not??



## greenthmb8 (Jul 3, 2011)

we have had cockatiels since i was a kid but i have never had one's beak get so long! she has always had the filing bone in with her but she doesn't use it. it's curving in toward her neck!!!! what to do? all the info i find says NOT to clip it but i fear it's going to keep growing and curving into her lil neck


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The vet will trim it for you and i agree doing it yourself is not an option as you dont know what to do 

welcome to the forum and you do have a beautiful tiel even if she has a long beak


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can either clip ot (about 1/8" on length below the center of the lower beak notch) or have a vet do it.

How old is the bird, and was the bird always this yellow? many times with the yellow wash to the bird and the beak overgrowth like this it is a sign of a liver problem. This could be caused from diet, lack of exercise, or lack of good lighting.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

If you are not near a vet you can try a local breeder. Also some pet stores do beak trim and nail trim.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

If you're talking about a cuttlebone those aren't meant for keeping a beak trim. But you should definitely take him to the vet. They will trim it up for ya. If you allow it to grow more it will eventually grow into the neck.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

how is she eating?? just wondering as im curious


----------



## greenthmb8 (Jul 3, 2011)

srtiels said:


> You can either clip ot (about 1/8" on length below the center of the lower beak notch) or have a vet do it.
> 
> How old is the bird, and was the bird always this yellow? many times with the yellow wash to the bird and the beak overgrowth like this it is a sign of a liver problem. This could be caused from diet, lack of exercise, or lack of good lighting.


well my mother got this bird 2-3 years ago so, it's just over 2-3 years old as it was a young one. i am glad you mentioned the yellowness and the lighting- she keeps the bird in our hallway to which i have argued is not the best spot since she only gets light from the (frosted) bathroom window. the bird did have some yellow on it when she first bought her but she has gotten more yellow over time. she eats well/good appetite and the beak doesn't seem to interfere. she receives standard cockatiel food but no fatty treats.

if we move her and she starts to get more natural lighting, will this reverse the liver condition if she does have one?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

does she get any veggies? or just seed?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Becoming more yellow over time can be a symptom of liver disease, which is treated through diet. There's some information at http://www.exoticpetvet.net/dvms/fattyliver.html and http://www.avianweb.com/liverdisease.html and more is available if you search for it. You should really see an avian veterinarian though to get the beak trimmed and get their advice on medical issues.


----------

